# Polaris trail maps Android app



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I got bored and I found this sweet FREE app from Polaris that has trail maps, gps, weather, gas stations and restaurants and hotels I think, and all sorts of cool stuff. And it caches the maps so if you ride out of signal area and loose gps you can still at least see where the trails go. Obviously I have yet to try it on the trails but it looks really really neat!


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Used it last year on my Iphone, worked good when you need to see were the nearest gas station is and don't have a map for the area.


----------

